# [SOLVED] door sensor battery drain



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

My Model 60-670 (NTX450) door sensor battery needs replacing quite often.(2 weeks) The sensor is about 5 years old. It is only one of the 2 AAA batteries that drains down. Is it time to replace the sensor or could something else cause this. It reports to a home alarm system ITI 60-806.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: door sensor battery drain*

Hi,

Sounds like one of those shop bought diy systems. I never had experience of these but I used to install professional alarm systems over here in the UK.

Is it a magnetic door contact as I would expect to see or does it have its own built in sensor?

If its the latter, after 5 years, I'd say it probably needs replacing.

If it were the former, it would be better hard wired to the main panel. Do you have the installation manual?

It might be worth checking to see whether there are any spare terminals in the main panel. If so, is it possible you could add a wired contact?

In what I call a conventional system, the mains terminal would have Zone 1, Zone 2, etc, etc. and the door contact would be wired the same as the motion sensors in each of your rooms. The difference would be in the programming of whichever zone the contact is connected to.

Any of this sound familiar or am I on the wrong track? :smile:


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: door sensor battery drain*

This was a professional installation in 2004. There are seven zones. Six are hard wired, but this one is had to be wireless because it is directly below a large window in the front door. It has a magnet and reed switch mechanism. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: door sensor battery drain*

can you change the settings of Normally Open (NO) and Normally closed (nc) ?

I assume you have been using good alkaline batteries.

BG


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: door sensor battery drain*

I use top line batteries. Don't know if I can change contact settings.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: door sensor battery drain*



deweylovem said:


> This was a professional installation in 2004. There are seven zones. Six are hard wired, but this one is had to be wireless because it is directly below a large window in the front door. It has a magnet and reed switch mechanism. Thanks for your reply.


Oh, I think it must be a vibration sensor. Not really had any dealings with those kind, sorry.

If, as BG enquired, you are using good batteries, over here its Duracell but don't know whats best over your way, the unit probably needs to be replaced.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: door sensor battery drain*

Thanks for your input. I have ordered a new one.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If the battery was lasting a long time and now it is not, I would replace it also.

BG


----------

